# Taschen für ein Radon ZR Team 7.0



## Chavez83 (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin schon was länger auf der suche, aber habe nirgendswo eine brauchbare antwort bekommen, ausser "Taschen an nem Mountainbike?"

Ich plane eine längere Tour 10 Tage, ohne ein definiertes Basislager, von daher muss ich ständig die ganzen Sachen mit mir rumschleppen. Ich habe eine Zeitlang mit dem Gedanken gespielt nur meinen Transalpin 30 zu nutzen. Ich habe jedoch das gefühl dass der etwas zu klein / zu schwer wird und dann ein entspanntes fahren nicht mehr möglich sein wird.

Ich wäre für realistische Ideen und Gedanken zu dieser Sache sehr dankbar

Gruß, 
   Chavez


----------



## donprogrammo (11. Mai 2011)

Dann ist die Antwort:
Taschen am Mountainbike!
Mindestens mit Gepäckträger, Im Zweifel brauchst du noch ein Lowrider für vorne, der sich an Federgabeln Montieren lässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CariocaRio (11. Mai 2011)

der Klassiker wäre wohl ein Tubus (zB Locc oder Cargo) Gepäckträger mit Ortlieb Taschen. Einfach mal nach googlen.


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (12. Mai 2011)

Sowas?


----------



## Deleted 125360 (13. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte mich auch mal erkundigt wegen Gepäckträger/Tasche für ein Radon.

Gefunden habe ich ein User im IBC "BikeMike78" der sein Radon schon umgebaut hat, Teileliste gibt es bestimmt auf Anfrage.

Ich glaube das ein Tubus Locc verbaut wurde als Gepäckträger


----------



## Chavez83 (30. August 2014)

Wow, war sehr sehr lange nicht mehr hier, werde mir das im Laden mal mit dem Tubus Locc ansehen, sieht jedenfalls ganz gut aus


----------



## hasman (27. September 2014)

ich benutze auf meinem ZR Team diese Gepäckträger
http://www.pletscher.ch/wDeutsch/pages/Produkte/index.php?IdTreeGroup=13&IdProduct=12&navid=10


----------

